# BOG Gear



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

All too often we hear (read) about the poor handling of customer service. I feel compelled to give some big thumbs up to BOG Gear. I recently broke my BOG Gear bipod. I emailed them..... There is a new one on its way.

Well done folks!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well good for you Itz

is that an american made product?

just curious

seems to me that customer seervice was lost when all the jobs were lost to over seas companies

also seems like the only companies that have good CS are the american companies

i.e. fox pro for one


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

SGB I am not sure. I took a quick look at there website. I could not find where it says either way.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good to know Rick, thanks for posting this for all to see.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

I just picked up the Bog Tri Pod.........sad to say made in China on the cardboard.


----------

